# Estoy postulando e una empresa



## Edwinpe2009 (Oct 4, 2009)

Saludos todos, amigos tengo algunas dudas espero que me ayuden. Estoy postulando a una empresa minera (de Peru, soy peruano) aun no se si estoy seleccionado, estoy a la espera, pero quiero estar preparado si es que me llaman alguien en el foro tiene experiencia o sabe como es el proceso de seleccion, en que consisten los examenes, como evaluan, a que le dan mas importancia,  etc.
Disculpen si es que he tocado ya un tema muy generico, espero sus comentarios si es que hay alguien  de peru se lo agradesco y si es de otro lugar tambien muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bueno .... no creo que nadie conozca el proceso de seleccion de la empresa minera en la que te hayas postulado, pero el proceso tipico casi siempre es del siguiente modo:

1.- Mandas tus papeles a la empresa en la que te quieres postular
2.- La empresa decide si cumples con el perfil requerido para el puesto y si es asi entonces te llama para concertar una cita (en algunas ocasiones tienes que hablar tu para ver en que quedo la postulacion)
3.- En la cita te haran un examen de conocimientos y una serie de preguntas exploratorias de caracter personal para que ellos puedan analizar tus habilidades de manejo de personal o si existe algun problema o impedimento que evite que se establezca la relacion de trabajo, tambien se puede hablar de las condiciones de trabajo (sueldo, horas laborales, etc)
4.- En algunas ocasiones tambien te hacen examenes psicologicos y de varias habilidades como resolucion de problemas o tu respuesta ante el stress
5.- Si la lista de candidatos es grande y pasaste las pruebas casi con seguridad te van a citar para una segunda cita donde reduciran aun mas los candidatos, de lo contrario te avisaran en ese momento si estas aceptado o no
6.- Firma del contrato e inicio de labores 

Durante todo el proceso (con exepcion de los examenes de psicolanalisis) es perfectamente valido que preguntes cualquier duda que tengas referente a las condiciones de trabajo, sueldos y demas que surgan

Tambien tienes que contestar lo mas honesta y tranquilamente posible.... si no puedes o no quieres contestar una pregunta les puedes dar un "No Se" o "No quiero contestar" pero forzosamente debes dales una explicacion de por que no quieres contestar a esa pregunta... .


----------



## Edwinpe2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta chico 3001, me falto agregar algo mas ; esta empresa minera ha hecho una convocatoria para practicas profesionales supongo que postulan varias decenas de profesionales y entre ellos estoy yo, aun no han publicado los que has sido seleccionados. En caso me llamen ahi recien planteo mi pregunta, que sigue despues creo toman examenes, test psicologicos, de razonamiento, etc haber si por ahi alguien ha pasado por un proceso similar para que me comparta su experiencia. Gracia a todos.


----------

